# Sapphire 6900 XT Wasser Block aber Original Backplate?



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2021)

Hi, und zwar will ich in Zukunft auf Wasser umbauen. Suche aber einen Block, das ich meine Original Backplate behalten kann. 
Geht sowas. Finde derzeit nichts. Bei meiner Alten 2080ti ging das. Kennt jemand einen Guten Block oder vielleicht eine AIO 280 dafuer.


----------



## Dudelll (21. März 2021)

Gibt's für die Custom Karten überhaupt schon Blöcke?

Ansonsten kann man die Orig.Backplate eigentlich immer weiterverwenden, unter Umständen muss man sich nur andere schrauben besorgen falls der Block andere maße benutzt als der Orig. Kühler.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. März 2021)

Da im PCB der Karte keine Gewinde sind, sondern im Block/Kühler, muss man nur schauen, welche Schraubenlöcher mit der original Backplate übereinstimmen und dann wie @Dudelll schreibt höchstens noch passende Schrauben organisieren.

Aber nur zur Info: Sapphire scheint sich extrem quer zu stellen, wenn es um Garantie/Gewährleistung/Kulanz geht, wenn die Karte nach einem Kühlertausch irgendwann stirbt....


----------



## IICARUS (21. März 2021)

Habe letztens für Sapphire auch Blöcke gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Das mit der Herstellergarantie stimmt, da stellt sich Sapphire auch quer.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2021)

Scheints zu geben. Aber ich mag die Backplate der Nitro richtig gut.









						EK-Quantum Vector RX 6800/6900 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

EK-Quantum Vector RX 6800/6900 is a 2nd generation Vector GPU water block from the EK® Quantum Line. It is made for graphics cards based on the latest AMD® RDNA2™ architecture. This water block fits most reference PCB designs of the Radeon RX 6800, RX 6800XT, and RX 6900 GPUs.  For a precise...




					www.ekwb.com
				




Aber kein Plan ob die Backplate noch nutzbar ist.

EDIT: Falsche Karte. Nitro hat anscheinend eine andere PCB


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2021)

Von Alphaschrott gibt es einen Block: 








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-A Radeon RX 6800XT/6900XT Nitro+ mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora GPX-A Radeon6800XT/6900XT vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Da ist aber auch eine eigene Backplate vorgesehen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2021)

Das ding ist, die backplate der Nitro + find ich persoehnlich ziemlich Geil. Mit dem ARGB Kram.


----------



## blautemple (21. März 2021)

Die Backplate ist länger als das PCB, das lässt sich sowieso nicht ohne weiteres schön umsetzen.


----------

